# Nuln oil- why does it hate me?



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, a confession. I am a black-washer. A large number of my paint-jobs have the 'wash the whole damn thing black' stage in them. In the previous range, I used Badab Black for this purpose.

Well, now Badab Black is no more (sniffle) and we have Nuln Oil, which seems to be considerably darker. I've tried using it the same way, thinning it down a little more. The problem is that in places where it pools most, such as deep recesses or corners, it seems to dry in a sort of ash-grey colour rather than black, which looks horrific. I've not had this problem with any of the other new Shades that I've used like Seraphim Sepia or Reikland Fleshshade, they seem fine.

So, am I thinning it down too much, not enough, using too much? For that matter, can anyone suggest something more like Badab Black from another paint range?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe its time to change your method of painting.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps looking into another black ink if you're having trouble with the GW set. Vallejo and Army Painter both do dark/black inks


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I have found that if you don't shake the pot before using it then you can get it to dry like the old inks, which is slightly shiny and not ashy at all and it works really well on metal - what is it that you mainly use the wash for?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I find with Nulon Oil it pays to go in a little bit more light handed and a little bit more targeted rather than just "splook"


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I've only just started using Nuln oil and to be honest I'm mightily impressed. It reminds me of the old inks a lot but without the gloss finish, just use it sparingly and you should be fine.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I like how well it works, it does pay to paint it where needed instead of dumping all over now though.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I don't exactly 'dump it all over' the model, but I do tend to use a black wash over all the synthetic material (ie, not the skin or hair unless it's dark) directly after the base coat and then layer up from there.

I should be passing by my FLGS tommorow and I think they have Army Painter, so I may well try one of their washes and see how it goes.


----------

